# SuspensefulSteve's critters...



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I figured it was time to post some of the stuff I keep so, here we go.

Theloderma corticale




























Phyllobates terribilis










Dendrobates auratus "Blue and Black"



















Dendrobates auratus "Highland Bronze"

The actual color on these guys is insane and my camera does them no justice. Frogs are so much more difficult to photograph in comparison to the other stuff I keep.



















Dendrobates auratus "Nicaraguan Green and Black"

Raising up some tadpoles of these guys









I will post some of the other stuff I keep shortly. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the Theloderma corticale, great looking frog!!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I am big fan of things that can blend in with their background which why I love the T. corticale. 

Here's a couple shots of my Uroplatus sikorae


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome Gecko! The Faux Lichen markings are amazing. 

Good Job, evolution!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some more U. sikorae shots


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

And a couple shots of some Uroplatus fimbriatus


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus lineatus










my Favorite U. sikorae


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Spot the Uroplatus aff. henkeli










One of my Mint terribilis shortly after I got them


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

wow man. very nice. I dont want to give away where he is. I am pretty sure I see him though... maybe...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks very much, it's not too hard to see. Once you know that they sleep upside down, it's easy to spot their heads. 










The highlight of my collection. Well, my personal favorite...
My trio of Uroplatus aff. henkeli. The male is the one in the center.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

that second shot of the Uroplatus sikorae is awesome. it looks like some sort of medieval troll monster, with lichen and moss all over it... simply gorgeous!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Uroplatus are awesome. I almost had a breeding pair in va beach but they got sold before i could pick them up.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

FAAAANTASTIC photos of some beautiful animals! Keep em coming!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Any full tank shots of the uroplatus?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Female Uroplatus fimbriatus laying eggs.










Male Uroplatus sikorae










I can get some full tank shots by tomorrow night.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

U. sikorae tank


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some auratus tanks


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

some very very cool stuff .. nice pics


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

A photo of a Uroplatus aff. henkeli when it was very young.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

And since this thread is all about my hobbies of keeping Uroplatus and frogs, I might as well show you guys another hobby of mine that takes place in my room of creatures...

A painting I finished last night...










Should be starting a new piece of a a dart frog of some sorts in the next few days.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Phyllobates terribilis shot...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Another terribilis shot...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

The other odd Mint...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Another Uroplatus aff. henkeli shot...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus lineatus 










Highland Bronze, all 3 are in the photo


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

And here is a quick video of some of the Highland Bronze feeding.

DSCF6066 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Great shots all around!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some Nicaraguan Green and Black auratus coming out of the water...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus sp. nov. aff. ebenaui


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture but, I just got done picking up some Ceratobatrachus guentheri.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> I am big fan of things that can blend in with their background which why I love the T. corticale.
> 
> Here's a couple shots of my Uroplatus sikorae


talk about blending, wow.. thanks for sharing!
Peter Keane


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

You're welcome. And here is another shot of a Ceratobatrachus guentheri


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! I am so jealous of all of your critters. The geckos are amazing! I have fallen in love with them in the past couple of years.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus are truly amazing. They have stolen my heart but, there a few frogs that I absolutely enjoy as well and I just happened to find my first batch of C. guentheri eggs today. 17 total...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

One of the C. guentheri eggs developing. I really need a better camera for this...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I had not seen this thread until just now. Those are awesome animals that you have!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A little curiosity: how much Uroplatus sp. November aff. ebenaui?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and are you asking how much I paid for the Uroplatus sp. nov. aff. ebenaui or how many I keep? 

Here's another shot...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Just found another 30+ eggs from the Ceratobatrachus guentheri.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Amazingggg animals you keep Steve.. I recently started getting interested in Uroplatus. I will most likely be picking up a pair of U.sikorae or a trio of U.phantasticus to add to my collection in early spring.

I just got into dart frogs. I am really heavy into chameleons and i have to contain the urge to dive head first into Darts. They are really cool animals to keep and observe. Once i get further along with some of my enclosures i'll post.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

That's amazing! I need to add these to my group of critters.



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Just found another 30+ eggs from the Ceratobatrachus guentheri.


----------



## magicman (Nov 17, 2012)

Could I use a couple of those mossy pics for the Repticon FB page? I think the fans would enjoy seeing that.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus are definitely snazzy and I just had I just had my first Uroplatus fimbriatus hatch last night. I use to be into chameleons quite a while ago but, have a new fascination with a few pygmy varieties. I only recently started getting into frogs as well. I held off for a long time because of the whole fruitfly thing but, once I realized how easy they can be, I got hooked. 

And Mr. Blue Pumilio, they are completely necessary in life. The one fertile egg from their first batch should be hatching any day now.

And Magicman, you can definitely use some of the mossy photos as long as I am given credit for them. I attend many Repticons in Florida and have worked at quite a few of them so, I definitely don't mind.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's a few shots of a Uroplatus fimbriatus that hatched last night.

Still in first shed










This morning after first shed...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> Uroplatus are definitely snazzy and I just had I just had my first Uroplatus fimbriatus hatch last night. I use to be into chameleons quite a while ago but, have a new fascination with a few pygmy varieties. I only recently started getting into frogs as well. I held off for a long time because of the whole fruitfly thing but, once I realized how easy they can be, I got hooked. .


I feel like i'm quoting myself. lol

I have a nice RedBar Ambliobe bloodline going. I'm backing out of the Panthers a bit for smaller Chams sp. I have a Bradypodion import coming in next week.

I have been looking into dartfrogs for almost 2 years now and i finally took the plungs, and i spend about 2 hours a night just watching them. characters. I will be getting Uroplatus this spring.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Bradypodion species are always stunning. Even the cheap pygmy chameleon species such as the R. brevicaudatus are fascinating to me. They may not have flashy colors but, I certainly want a small herd of them.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

First Ceratobatrachus guentheri popped out today.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

A shot of a Ceratobatrachus guentheri egg at about a week old, courtesy of baita83.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Just found 11 Dendrobates auratus "El Cope" eggs today...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> First Ceratobatrachus guentheri popped out today.


It's so cute and tiny!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

love those mossy frogs and uros!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, I just picked up a captive bred pair of Uroplatus henkeli and another male Uroplatus sikorae. I will post photos shortly.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's a shot of a Dendrobates auratus "El Cope". Look at that belly...









An updated shot of the Uroplatus fimbraitus that I hatched out...









And my new Uroplatus henkeli female. She wasn't too happy and she is about to shed as well...


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow those Uroplatus pictures are great nice work on the hatchling as well


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, and here's a pic of the new couple.

Uroplatus henkeli sleeping during the day, with the male showing the female who is boss.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Just got a pair of Polypedates otilophus today and here is a shot of the female. This photo does her no justice. Their head shape is amazing.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a good picture but, this is what I did today. Trying Hygrolon across the whole background, hope it works...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, you got have won me over with the El Copes.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahahaaa...I knew it would happen eventually. They are pretty awesome and blue.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I think one of those branches just blinked


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Picked up 2 pairs of frogs over the weekend....

Not the greatest quality of photos.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

And a quick shot of a Uroplatus aff. henkeli female.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

From my El Cope


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

My El Cope pair


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful! And congrats! Are those pictures of the male and female? I have a probable pair that i havent heard any calling from but look similar to yours. El copes are beautiful frogs but mine are quite shy 

Edit: i just saw you said it was your pair. Are the pictures male top and female bottom? 
I love this thread. Beautiful critters!


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry for hijack here, auratus i found to be shy in very bright enclosures, and juggalo i wanna say WHOOP WHOOP, beautiful uros man! to bad they so damn pricey up here


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Stop posting awesome animals!


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Stop posting awesome animals!


Haha this thread has made me add some animals to the must have list.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Female is in the top photo. And Uroplatus are amazing. Glad you guys like the pics. Blue_Pumilio, stop creepin' on my photos.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

So today was a pretty successful day at the frog meet. Quite a few plants, mosses, tadpoles, and a new pair of frogs. It was a great time.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Horrible photo of some awesome frogs...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some quick shots that I was finally able to get off my memory card.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. I love that blue lightning patter on the belly. Nice frogs!!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> So today was a pretty successful day at the frog meet. Quite a few plants, mosses, tadpoles, and a new pair of frogs. It was a great time.


Hello there,

Since I am local and you are as well, when and where are these meets? We would like to attent one.

Thanks man,
Mike


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I should have remembered to let you know Mike, it was in Sarasota at Mark P's house. Meets are generally posted in the regional section of the forum. 




1moreminute said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Since I am local and you are as well, when and where are these meets? We would like to attent one.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio...constantly failing. I did the same thing and forgot to mention it to Luis so, we both fail.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

These are now about 4 days old...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

This is actually the same Uroplatus henkeli female in both photos










And here's a Ranitomeya variabilis tadpole gaining some color...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some more Uroplatus aff. henkeli photos...

Female

















Male


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Soon to have front legs...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I got some new frogs in from UE today. Here are the 4 Campana I got.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice have you sexed them yet .


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Haven't sexed them yet, I asked for 2.2 so that's what I am hoping for.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> Haven't sexed them yet, I asked for 2.2 so that's what I am hoping for.


Well there gorgeous. Hopefully you can get them breeding.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I certainly hope so. And here is a quick picture of my Reticulated auratus. Their color is so different than I thought it was going to be (much cooler than I imagined)...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Yellow? I would have thought green. 



SuspensefulSteve said:


> I certainly hope so. And here is a quick picture of my Reticulated auratus. Their color is so different than I thought it was going to be (much cooler than I imagined)...


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> I certainly hope so. And here is a quick picture of my Reticulated auratus. Their color is so different than I thought it was going to be (much cooler than I imagined)...


those are gorgeous, do they look that yellow in real life or is it the camera?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

They have an odd green/yellowish/gold color to them.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I know 2 other people who got some Reticulated from this shipment and one has posted some pictures already and they can be viewed here... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/84347-whats-your-box-pic-heavy-11.html


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

2 little Dendrobates auratus "El Cope" froglets that just came out of the water not too long ago...


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey steve wil you be going to the tampa repticon.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I am actually going to be there on Sunday.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Got a new pair of frogs today...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohhhh, I use to have some of those orange Trivvittatus back in the 90's. If I remember right, they were practically a car payment. I think they went to Tor after that


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I got quite a few new things over the weekend. Some new D. auratus and even some new geckos even though I swore I wouldn't get any more geckos other than Uroplatus. 

New shot of my Ancon Hill female that I got a while ago










Boca pair










Black Capira pair










more photos to come


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ooow man looks like the frog in the 4th picture has a arm caught in the lid yikes!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I got another species of frog as well. Need to get better photos of them first.

And Chris, you are ridiculous. Don't make me break some glass at your place.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

What other geckos did you get?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Can I take a guess and say catgeckos?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Nope, not cat geckos. I'll give you a hint...diurnal, small, and not a phelsuma species.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I know what! 



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Nope, not cat geckos. I'll give you a hint...diurnal, small, and not a phelsuma species.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Some of these?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> Nope, not cat geckos. I'll give you a hint...diurnal, small, and not a phelsuma species.


Cats seem to be the recent craze.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Nope, not L. williamsi either. And Justin, be like the box I made and keep quiet...









And a shot of a new pair of reticulated


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

South and Central American in origin ?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope you aren't disappointed. I know I'm not. I got a pair of these...
(not my photo) but a pretty good representation


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> I hope you aren't disappointed. I know I'm not. I got a pair of these...
> (not my photo) but a pretty good representation


Not in the least. G.albogularis fuscus was my next guess. Lol. That's what I asked South/Central American origin. On my bucket list is G.cecilae

Funny thing is, I grew up catching some of the Gonatodes species in my backyard and woods as a kid.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Gonatodes albogularis fuscus


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

c81kennedy said:


> Ooow man looks like the frog in the 4th picture has a arm caught in the lid yikes!





SuspensefulSteve said:


> And Chris, you are ridiculous. Don't make me break some glass at your place.


I would have commented on how incredibly nice all your new additions were a lot sooner...but you'd be surprised how long it takes to clean up a million shards of glass and find an exotic vet willing to fit a tiny frog for a prosthetic.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

randommind said:


> I would have commented on how incredibly nice all your new additions were a lot sooner...but you'd be surprised how long it takes to clean up a million shards of glass and find an exotic vet willing to fit a tiny frog for a prosthetic.


was that from ...MY TANK?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahaha, so wrong.



randommind said:


> I would have commented on how incredibly nice all your new additions were a lot sooner...but you'd be surprised how long it takes to clean up a million shards of glass and find an exotic vet willing to fit a tiny frog for a prosthetic.


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Now I really have to come over and witness this "army" firsthand!

Everything looks fantastic as usual buddy. Keep it up!

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Turns out my feet have a mind of their own sometimes but, I don't think you have anything to worry about Mark.

Luis, you need to post what you keep. People would drool over your collection of amazing creatures. 

And here is a quick photo of some eggs developing from the Campana auratus that I received from Understory.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Everyone likes froglet photos...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some of the new Dendrobates auratus "Super Blue" that I got from a friend and fellow member.



















There is one in this group that is pretty amazing but of course that is the one that doesn't like my camera.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I may have a problem....


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, definitely a frog addiction...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Found an oddity today while searching for eggs...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Twinssss... And yes, you have a problem!! This whole thread is full of "got this/these today!!" Lol


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> I may have a problem....


Hi Steve, I see that you have a problem, I too have this same problem. Maybe we should join a support group...

Ohh wait were already here on DB. This is our support, support to obtain more. lol


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow great frogs! Really awesome pictures as well!


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Does the Super Blue Auratus's bronze coloration lighten with maturity? A few of my turquoise auratus have turned a cream color.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

One word to describe these animals: beautiful. The are amazing to look at. 
You should post some of their tanks! I'm sure we'd all love to look at your setups!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy collection!?!? AWESOME


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I cant repost the picture but page 10! Under the trivi, what morph arautus is that!?! Brown with an iridescent halo. Can someone identify?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Steve's new line of Camo! 




Gocubs said:


> I cant repost the picture but page 10! Under the trivi, what morph arautus is that!?! Brown with an iridescent halo. Can someone identify?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

ahhh so frogs like these are not available to us simple folk?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I can post some tank shots in the next few days or so. The color on the Super Blues can change over time and it also depends on lighting during the photograph. Plus, they are variable in intensity as well. The frogs posted are still young so only time will tell when it comes to their coloring. And yes, the frog on page 10 is a "Camo" D. auratus.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Update on one of my Ranitomeya variabilis 










And this female Uroplatus henkeli laid her first clutch of eggs for me just a couple of days ago.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! What an amazing collection of reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Uroplatus henkeli egg...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some Tinc pictures


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

First batch of eggs from my "Black Capira"...

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but, I was excited.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve, what morph are these?



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Some Tinc pictures


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply, it's actually just a nice Cobalt.


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW more like amazing cobalt


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Just got 4 of these little guys today.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

New frogs...

My photo does this frog no justice at all.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> New frogs...
> 
> My photo does this frog no justice at all.


Awesome frog!
Summersi or banded imi?
Either way...me want...lol


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great frog Steve, one I would like to add to my collection one day! I think we may need to have a get together at your place one of these days.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

They are banded imitators. So much cooler in person. I think another frog meet needs to happen, just not at my place. I wouldn't be able to fit everyone. I also think that Dustin needs to give me some of his Green and White auratus....


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

We can arrange that Steve. I would really like to have a meet at my place. Things have been crazy around here though the past couple of months, and both of my kiddos birthdays are this month. School starts back for them and me next month...and so on. I think maybe September/October might be more in line for me.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some new pictures...


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great looking leucs Steve, I especially like the last two.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I know it's not one of my creatures but, here's a photo of one of my other hobbies. Messing around with some watercolors.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some "Highland Bronze" photos....


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Guess the auratus locale. I'm excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

A better photo representation of my first Dendrobates auratus "Black Capira" to come out of the water very soon.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while but, here is a cell phone pic of my male Chazuta...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't posted anything in quite some time. Here are some pics of what has been keeping me busy lately...














































And a painting I recently did...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> Update on one of my Ranitomeya variabilis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Uroplatus- got my 1st pair of phantasticus recently


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pampa Hermosa?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

O. pumilio "Cauchero", O. pumilio "Solarte/ Cayo Nancy", O. pumilio "Loma Estrella/ Uyama", R. benedicta "Pampa Hermosa", Painting of Roommate "master bedroom locale".


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice additions, congrats!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

New additions, not the best photos. Once they settle in I'll get better shots.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Are those hybrids ?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I think they are Robertus tinctorius.Some w/c were available lately! They are beautiful and very uncommon!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Giga said:


> Are those hybrids ?


They are wild caught "robertus", most certainly not hybrids.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Those Robertus are crazy looking, very cool looking frog.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Incredible colors on the robertus. Very nice collection!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great addition, no doubt! I'd like to know more about these stunning Robertus, in particular origin (ie place of origin), line and size.
(But I do not would to hijack this thread).


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Not the best pics but, here ya go. Parents top left and the rest is of their offspring.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Some new Ranitomeya fantastica "caynarachi"....


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Here you can see some of my trio of Oophaga pumilio "rio guarumo"


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the fants! The robertus look really cool too


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are some real neat patterns. Any breeding out of them?



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Some of the new Dendrobates auratus "Super Blue" that I got from a friend and fellow member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome frogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StereoGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

holy crap batman how many tanks do you have?
or maybe it is frog man


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve, now I cannot sleep at night knowing that you have these awesome frogs. At least at NAE I can try to pick up something new.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love these your Guarumo! Great addition!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

SuspensefulSteve said:


>


...when they start hoppin; I'ma come a knockin!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

So here's what I came home with after my mini vacation in Daytona. No one will guess what is in the containers...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio rio guarumo calling


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> So here's what I came home with after my mini vacation in Daytona. No one will guess what is in the containers...


Climbing toads?


----------



## NickMan (Apr 1, 2007)

What an amazing collection! Thanks for sharing and making me wish I had skipped the big reef tank and gone with a whole room of viv's


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. In the containers were a new pair of Uroplatus aff. henkeli, a pair of green sirensis/lamasi, and then a couple of frogs to add to preexisting groups. Will post some pics of the new pick ups in the next few days. I wish I got some of the climbing toads or the snazzy leucs that were at the Daytona show.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio "rio guarumo" froglet...


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Oophaga pumilio "rio guarumo"


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing animals! I would love to see pictures of the rooms all these are in.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

You have a wonderful collection, Steve. It's very impressive. I love both your frogs and your Uroplatus. The frogs are stunning and those are some of the few geckos I've never kept, but have always wanted to. 

When I get a chance I will be reading this thread in its entirety (again), from start to present. I assure you it will be a very suspenseful time 

John


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Possibly the brightest frog I have ever seen. Oophaga sylvatica "san lorenzo"


----------



## dutch (Feb 5, 2015)

WOW!!! thats all i can say
with those were a bit more available in canada


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## anon13098afa4 (Jan 12, 2022)

SuspensefulSteve said:


> I am big fan of things that can blend in with their background which why I love the T. corticale.
> 
> Here's a couple shots of my Uroplatus sikorae


Absolutely fabulous


----------

